# Arrivals 15th May - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (15/5/15)

We have a few new items and restocked items back on the shelves guys at awesome prices as always:



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/ipv4-100w




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/sigelei-150w




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/50w-eleaf-istick-mod




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes/products/honeysuckle-apple-crisp




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/cherry-bomber-box-mod-clone




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/ni200-pure-nickel-wire

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

